

Twitter Reports First Quarter 2014 Results - mycodebreaks
https://investor.twitterinc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=843245

======
throwawayTwit
I'm at the final stage of interviewing with Twitter. Should this report make
me nervous about accepting a potential offer?

~~~
encoderer
Use it to negotiate more RSUs.

When the lockup expires their float is going to skyrocket which will
presumably put downward pressure on prices.

------
yoamro
Timeline views grew slower than users, suggesting people aren't using Twitter
as much. Hate to say Twitter may be the next myspace.

------
a8000
Does stock based compensation of 640 million mean that they are buying 640
million dollars worth of their own stock each year?

------
apta
Is this a good time to buy TWTR?

